# Windows ME startet nur noch im abgesicherten Modus



## gigafan (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
mein Problem steht ja eigentlich schon im Titel. Windows ME läd nur noch den abgesicherten Modus.
Wie es dazu gekommen ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da meine Mutter am PC war (ist ihrer). Sie hat jedenfalls gesagt, das sie den Pc wie immer normal anmachen wollte und das da schon der abgesicherte Modus gestartet hat. Nach etlichen Neustarts hat sich daran nix geändert. Am Tag davor wurde der PC normal heruntergefahren. Das  Problem kommt sozusagen aus dem Nichts.
In letzter Zeit wurde auch nichts gelöscht oder installiert, also kann es auch an keinem Programm liegen.

Da ich im Moment etwas ratlos bin, wollte ich mal wissen, ob ihr ne Lösung oder nen Vorschlag hättet, was man machen könnte.

mgh gigafan


----------



## Gunter (24. Juli 2006)

gigafan am 24.07.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein Problem steht ja eigentlich schon im Titel. Windows ME läd nur noch den abgesicherten Modus.
> Wie es dazu gekommen ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da meine Mutter am PC war (ist ihrer). Sie hat jedenfalls gesagt, das sie den Pc wie immer normal anmachen wollte und das da schon der abgesicherte Modus gestartet hat. Nach etlichen Neustarts hat sich daran nix geändert. Am Tag davor wurde der PC normal heruntergefahren. Das  Problem kommt sozusagen aus dem Nichts.
> In letzter Zeit wurde auch nichts gelöscht oder installiert, also kann es auch an keinem Programm liegen.
> ...


die wohl beste lösung liegt wohl auf der hand... -> format c:


----------



## HobbitMeister (24. Juli 2006)

gigafan am 24.07.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein Problem steht ja eigentlich schon im Titel. Windows ME läd nur noch den abgesicherten Modus.
> Wie es dazu gekommen ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da meine Mutter am PC war (ist ihrer). Sie hat jedenfalls gesagt, das sie den Pc wie immer normal anmachen wollte und das da schon der abgesicherte Modus gestartet hat. Nach etlichen Neustarts hat sich daran nix geändert. Am Tag davor wurde der PC normal heruntergefahren. Das  Problem kommt sozusagen aus dem Nichts.
> In letzter Zeit wurde auch nichts gelöscht oder installiert, also kann es auch an keinem Programm liegen.
> ...



Mach doch erstmal Systemwiederherstellung. Was macht denn der PC, wenn du im normalen Modus starten willst? Hängt er sich auf? Startet er neu?...


----------



## gigafan (24. Juli 2006)

HobbitMeister am 24.07.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gigafan am 24.07.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das Problem. Man kann nicht auswählen. Der startet nur noch den abgesicherten Modus.

edit: Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert nicht. Ich kann keinen Tag oder Monat auswählen.

edit2: wegen format c
bitte nicht. Ich müsste alle Treiber Programme etc wieder zusammensuchen und das ist mir zu viel arbeit. Ist ja wie gesagt nicht mein PC


----------



## HobbitMeister (24. Juli 2006)

gigafan am 24.07.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch erstmal Systemwiederherstellung. Was macht denn der PC, wenn du im normalen Modus starten willst? Hängt er sich auf? Startet er neu?...





> Das ist ja das Problem. Man kann nicht auswählen. Der startet nur noch den abgesicherten Modus.
> 
> edit: Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert nicht. Ich kann keinen Tag oder Monat auswählen.



Drück während dem Booten F8, damit erzwingst du das Bootmenü und solltest ihn im normalen Modus starten können. Wenn du zB Tune Up Utilities am PC hast, kannst du dort auch Einstellen, ob und wie lange das Bootmenü bei jedem PC-Start erscheinen soll. Geht auch in irgendeiner Systemdatei, weiß aber leider nicht mehr auswendig, wo man das umstellt.

Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich hatte ME fast 4 Jahre auf meinem PC, bis ich formatieren musste. (Fehler beim laden von explorer.exe. Installieren sie Windows neu  ) Hab in der Zeit aber alle Komponenten des PCs (bis auf Gehäuse und Laufwerke) ausgetauscht.


----------



## gigafan (24. Juli 2006)

HobbitMeister am 24.07.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> gigafan am 24.07.2006 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey danke! Der Tipp mit Tune Up Utilities hat funktioniert. Vorher kam auch beim F8 drücken kein Auswahlmenü. Jetzt hatte ich bei dem Programm ein paar Einstellungen verändert und funktioniert wieder alles

Dankeschön!!


----------

